
Engine Yard and Orchestra Join Forces - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/engine-yard-and-orchestra-join-forces/
======
grimen
Orchestra is building a impressive platform indeed (from a tech standpoint).
But as a developer it's a black cloud day. Been hoping PHP to be fading away
in favor for syntax-wise less sucky languages (there are many superior
alternatives - not only the ones I work with if that is the assumption of the
reader) that bloat apps out the web for the reason of cheap outsourcing. I
love what EY has done through the years for open-source, though I cannot see
this action as anything else than choice between money and principles. I hope
EY will continue to support open-source software as they have and not forget
where they came from - many do.

Congrats to Orchestra guys though, you seem to be talented.

------
longlistener
Its been a while, at one point EngineYard was pretty awesome and really moved
a lot forward in the RoR community. They've lost so many great people (and
theres still some great people there), they've been moving more and more away
from their developer roots, and in a series of baffling moves have been
pushing away boutique customers in favor of highly commoditized cheap hosting.
But PHP, really? I guess this is really the nail in the coffin for EY as a
serious developer platform.

------
destraynor
Huge congrats to the guys! Delighted for them, Literally couldn't happen to
nicer guys or a better team.

------
duggan
Congrats to Eamon, Helgi, David and Noah at Orchestra (and EngineYard on
getting a smart crew and good company) - interesting times ahead!

------
j_col
Wow, looks like the news brought down the site? <http://orchestra.io/>

~~~
j_col
They're back now. Hearthy congratulations to the lads at Echo Libre here in
Dublin by the way! <http://echolibre.com/>

------
Jim_Neath
Welcome aboard, Orchestra folk!

------
maxer
good news for the irish startup scene

------
chrishenn
I just found out that NIC.IO (a common domain registar for .io domains) stores
my password in plain text. Whoopee. I wonder how many startups use it.

